# A Zoom Course: "Introduction to Bitcoin Trading"



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2021)

from the Institute of Investing and Financial Trading 

[broken link removed]
*Introduction to Bitcoin Trading*​*Course Description *​Our new 3 Module Course will give a full insight into all things Cryptocurrency.
Focusing on Bitcoin, the course serves to explain exactly what it’s origin is, how bitcoin came into being, the pitfalls, advantages and fanatics; from Elon Musk to organised crime gangs to its high energy costs. Moreover, it’ll demonstrate how it works not only as a currency but as an innovative technology for a new world.
It is also a comprehensive study of how to access real and demo trading platforms to trade cryptocurrency cash and derivatives and will help instruct the student on how to manage the excessive volatility.
An attendee will learn how to manage the risk inherent in this volatile asset class.
The course also contains in-depth knowledge of *Technical Analysis* with reference to the main indicators (Fibonacci, Moving averages, RSIs, Candlesticks etc).
This is a good opportunity to advance one’s knowledge of *Trading and Investing* and is given by the excellent Anne Hayden. (please see her Bio below)
*Module 1*
What is bitcoin. How does it work. What are the pros and the cons. What about the other cryptos out there
*Module 2*
How to set up a demo account to practice trading crypto and how to open a real account
*Module 3*
Trading tools. Fundamental analysis. Technical analysis – How to trade these volatile markets.

The lecturer was on Morning Ireland this morning: 

*Anne Hayden*
Anne is a highly experienced financial markets professional, who rose to a senior position in BNP Bank as Head of Trading and subsequently Head of Asset and Liability Management. She is extremely intelligent with a love of all things trading, technical analysis and Investing.

Anne day trades derivatives and stocks actively for her own account on a spread-betting platform as well as running her own tax consultancy business. She also  works for a trust cooperative, managing their rental properties and accounts.
Anne was an early adopter of the principles of Bitcoin, and subsequently of other newly emerging cryptocurrencies, and has extensively researched the technology and application of this new asset class. She has drawn some interesting conclusions……..


----------



## gianni (24 May 2021)

I heard Anne speaking on Morning Ireland this morning. It wasn't very informative - to me at any rate. I understand very little about crypto currencies and learned nothing from her interview.

That said, it was only a few short minutes of speaking time and more akin to a fluff piece.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2021)

Agree. I thought it a bit stupid to be asking someone on a business segment: What is Bitcoin?  You either know what it is or you don't. A 20 second explanation is not going to help you if you don't, and it's wasted if you do.

Brendan


----------



## tecate (24 May 2021)

I listened to the Morning Ireland snippet and a 6 minute piece she featured in on Saturday. For the €250 course fee, I would suggest that people keep that money in their pockets. There is a wealth of freely available resources online which would cover this topic.


----------



## DazedInPontoon (24 May 2021)

pro-tip: anyone who would be skilled enough to teach successful trading is more likely to be busy successfully trading than bothering with teaching.


----------



## Sunny (24 May 2021)

I wonder who decided that Anne is 'really intelligent'......Also I doubt she was head of trading for BNP Paribas. Head of Trading for BNP Paribas Ireland maybe. 

Not casting dispersions and if it was just information about Bitcoin then fine....But when it veers into 'How to trade these volatile markets', all I see are people that are going to lose a lot of money trying to be like her.....


----------



## DublinHead54 (24 May 2021)

DazedInPontoon said:


> pro-tip: anyone who would be skilled enough to teach successful trading is more likely to be busy successfully trading than bothering with teaching.



Diversified income streams.....


This course seems to focus on 'Technical Analysis' as the method of trading, this is not unique to Bitcoin itself and is the method heavily used in day trading / spreadbetting. So you don't actually have to know anything about Bitcoin to trade it in this manner as you are just learning how to apply technical analysis methods (Fibonnacci, RSI, Moving Averages etc).

In my view this approach isn't really that useful for Cryptocurrency given that it trades a lot on news (i.e. Musks tweets, China ban) which can't be predicted by looking at charts.

I'd say this course should really only be used by those who already have quite a lot of experience day trading in existing financial markets. It should not be marketed as a course on how to buy bitcoin.


----------

